# back tension?



## jaydeebowhunts (Nov 18, 2008)

okay so i mostly shoot IBO 3D shoots,and local spot leagues.

i have been told i really should go to a back tension release...especially if i am contemplating doing a few NFAA shoots this year

i was told by a very good local shooter here in WI(has some MN state records and still competes today when he has the time) that if not done properly a back tension release can pop off and bust you in the nose causing many a bloody nose.

i really do not want that.hahaha

so,my questions is...back tension that needed?or can i get a very nice regular or thumb release and be successful too?


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Back tension is refering to the act of using your back muscles to actuate the release. Most "thumb trigger" type releases are meant to be shot with back tension. You can also shoot a index finger release by using back tension. 

The type of release that can pop off is known as a "hinge" and it is best shot by using back tension. 

Where are you at in WI? I would be more than happy to get together with you and give some pointers on how to shoot back tension. Its is a learning process that can take months to even attain the fundamentals of.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

You can be successful with any release. But I think the majority will admit that shooting with back tension will take your game to another level if you put in the time.

Lien2


----------



## viewridge (Jun 14, 2008)

I shoot a stan sx trio but with only two fingers. It is a thumb button release. I have had good success shooting this as a back tension release. I too have been encouraged to switch to a hinge style back tension release in order to pick up a little more consistancy that I feel I need. For now though I am not going to fix what aint broke and continue to try to become consistant with the button release. I'm shooting 300 average with upper 40's x count on the indoor 5 spot. Want that perfect 60 X bad!!! It all comes down to what you feel comfortable with. I havn't found a hinge style back tension that I can comfortably get into my anchor with - so..... Good Shooting!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

In an attempt to see the brighter side of swtiching to BT, here is my experience.
I used to be a wrist strap/trigger shooter and shot ok. I hovered around the 299-300 with 45-50x's for the last couple of years and won and/or placed in the top 3 in many local 3D's. My best 5 spot score was a 300 53x in BHFS. I switched to BT last April and have been at it very hard since. I shot 4 times a week all summer for 1.5 hours and as much as I could this fall even while hunting as much as I could. I got frustrated, I got mad, I wanted to quit, but I kept going..........and now things have really started to click. I tinkered with everything and now the last few weeks I have shot two 55x games and last week shot a 58x with FS equipment. There is no way I could possibly have done this with how I was shooting my wrist strap/trigger finger release.
Stick with it!

Lien2


----------



## Hoyt2dude (Dec 22, 2008)

i tried my friends back tension release one time i dont like the idea that you dont know when its gonna go off.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

No different in squezzing off a round with the rifle. BT is not something you can try 5 or 6 ends a night. It's something that you have to committ to. You will not learn it over night, and it will take more then a few weeks. I was averaging 590-595 on Vegas spots using thumb releases. I worked on it with some of the tru ball sweet spots, and eventually moved to a tru ball gold pro hinge, once I got comfortable with pulling back the bow with out turning my hand. My scores are pretty consistant know in the 597-600 range. I have switched back to a thumb release(carter's), and still remain consistant in the higher 590's, but I do still shoot with my hinge release(maybe should have used it this weekend...LOL)


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

you will never appreciate your bow until you can feel the suprise release. i hate saying suprise release because we know its going to go off, sometimes,lol.

even my hunting release, a carter two shot, is setup with such a heavy spring i literally can punch it and have to wrap my index finger around it and pull with my shoulders. when it goes off though, its meat in the freezer TYVM.

Congrats to you Lein2.


----------



## TomV (Dec 23, 2005)

I am in month seven of shooting a back tension release and I am still not scoring as well as I did with the thumb type release and I don't also think I am as consistent. I have to admit I have been getting a little frustrated and wondering if this is as good as it will get or will I break through to another level. I am not that far behind maybe like five points behind my NFAA score using a thumb release. I really believe in it but am getting a little concerned that I am now in month 7 and still not shooting where I would like to be. I shoot three to 4 times a week for 2 to 3 hrs a session and I score a few games each time to get a feel for where I am. I think I am really close which is why I am not going back to my thumb release and soon I want to start shooting some local tournaments. Would appreciate your experience as I see you have ultimately benefited by staying with it.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

The one thing about shooting BT is staying relaxed everywhere but in your draw back muscles but your back muscles have to be trained. It takes atleast 2000 shots to train you back muscles to have muscle memory and keep pulling through the shot without really thinking about it and staying relaxed the whole time you are shooting. DOnt give up the BT cause all you need to do is look at what kind of releases wins the major shoots. In my opinion I think a persons release is the most important tool in shooting good scores.


----------



## viewridge (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure if this is a great idea but this is what I decided yesterday. I'm gonna continue with my stan thumb button for now while shooting but at the end of my practice sessions I'm gonna try to squeeze off about 50 blank bale shots using the hinge style two finger release just to start getting the feel and train my muscles. My anchor and peep are in different locations from one release to the other and I don't want to change my bow set-up right now so I figured eyes closed and a blank bale would be good training with a hinge BT.
I really want to be into a hinge BT release by field season. Thanx for all the posts.


----------

